# What riding level am I?



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'd go with beginner intermediate. If you are showing, I would say Novice to Maiden.


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

It would help if you provided a video and photographs of yourself riding at all the gaits. A video is preferable, showing you executing each of the things you've listed.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

One might say that they know what they're doing, but without photos or better yet video, it's hard to say exactly what level you are. A person can easily Google "collection" and get a fairly comprehensive article even if they don't know exactly what it is, nor what it truly means.


----------



## RideroftheWind (Jul 15, 2009)

Sorry, I can't post a video (parents rule). 

But, just assume that I can do those things well, with decent position. I'm not perfect, but I'm pretty good.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

Taking your word for it on your abilities, I would agree that you are between novice and intermediate. Maybe solid intermediate, depending on how well you do the things listed. But yes, hard to say without pics or a vid.


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

Hmm, can you get images? You could go into Paint or something and block out your face.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

I am doubting that you can do extended and collected walk as they are two quite advanced movements in dressage.
Can you sit out a decent buck/cope with a hot horse etc.? As in my books experience comes from riding multitudes of horses with various problems, not just a quiet school horse. 
Advanced to me is someone who is riding very high levels of dressage/whatever their chosen discipline is, and can ride out many of the problems horses can throw at you, someone who can get on any horse and improve it/train it etc.
Beginner is someone who has ridden only a few school horses or their own horse if they haven't had many lessons. They are still learning to balance on the horse, how to use basic aids etc.

I would class you as novice, going by what you've said without photos/videos. Though one cannot really judge without seeing you ride as you may be a terrible rider with no sense of balance that assumes collection is merely pulling a horse back so it goes slower, and extension is kicking it a bit so it goes faster


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Absolutely no way of telling without some piccies as many of the things listed are not hard to do but they are hard to do WELL. It is all a matter of degree.

If you don't want to post pictures (totally understand, it is the internet after all) I think you would be better off asking a trainer or experienced rider who has seen you ride what their opinion is as that will be more helpful to you. Otherwise you could give us some more information such as how long you have been riding, how many different horses you have ridden and any other relevant information.


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Kayty said:


> *I would class you as novice, going by what you've said without photos/videos. Though one cannot really judge without seeing you ride as you may be a terrible rider with no sense of balance that assumes collection is merely pulling a horse back so it goes slower, and extension is kicking it a bit so it goes faster*


Exactly what I was thinking. If you could achieve proper collection and extension in all gaits with a balanced seat and horse then I would say you were borderline experienced. I don't see any reference to lateral movements so I would put judging from what you wrote as a beginner to novice.


----------

